# NEW PIC page 2 My lil Romeo...



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Here he is.... after so long, HES HERE!!!
Theres 2 pics here aswell and more to come ----> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=12106&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=80
I just love him so much. THE WHITE ANGEL WITH TAN WINGS ON HIS CHEST is more noticable in the first pic!!! Or maybe its an eagle? :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwww he is ttooooooo cute stef he does look quite small awwwww


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What a perfectly perfect little man he is. I can see he already loves his new mommy. :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Lol thanks girls! :wave: I love this pic -- it looks like him the most lol that sounds silly they all are him but this one erm looks err i cant explain! :?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwww


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hey I know just what you mean. Pics of my boys look like them but only a few really look like them. Sounds funny, but I know what you mean. :wink: 

More pics!!!! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Kari said:


> Hey I know just what you mean. Pics of my boys look like them but only a few really look like them. Sounds funny, but I know what you mean. :wink:
> 
> More pics!!!! :wave:


Thanks gosh, I thought buying a chi had turned me Crazy lol  ow well erm youve bought chis to :shock:  were mad!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

he is absolutely adorable! i mentioned in my post in the other thread that the marking looks like a hawk. it's very unique


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes it does doesnt it, lol well he likes it :wink: Thanks :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> yes it does doesnt it, lol well he likes it :wink: Thanks :wave:


i just keep looking at his pic! i am loving that marking!!!!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Stef he is GORGOUS!!!! I am so happy for you. He is so little and cute! I love the white marking on his chest!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh stef he is so stunning and absolutely perfect in every way i love the angel on his chest


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

He is absolutely adorable...such unique markings....he certainly was worth waiting for ! I am so happy for you...enjoy every minute with your little man.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

He sure is adorable!
Congradulations Stef. Glad you finally got him!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks so much girls, I reallu do love his angel!! Hes been happily playing away in his room for about 2 hours now no problems or moaning YET!. lol :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

He's gorgeous and I love his markings!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I said it in the thead in chat but I'll say it again, he's beautiful, I love him. It's going to be so much fun to watch him grow up.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes I replied in chat aswell. Thank you all for the lovely comments. I cannot thank everyone enough for helping me learn so much about chis/ helping me find chis and everything!!!! lol I have so many memories here :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol this pic was when he just came in... he looks so sad!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Also I updated pics in the linkon my siggy. In the folder 'frist and second day home'! :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm so glad you finally got him and he is just precious


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

awwww he is soo cute.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks so much!!!!  :laughing8:


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

What a sweetie pie!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:hello1: ccasion2: I'm sooo happy for you!! HE'S GORGEOUS! :love7:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

:angel10: :angel13: :angel8: :love4:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

What an adorable little guy, I am so pleased for you Stef!  :wave:


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

Congrats on getting your lovely b/t boy. Now your a chi owner the FUN really starts


----------



## Anne (May 24, 2005)

He is beautiful and so tiny a real treasure. He seems to already be happy in his new home good luck to you both. XX


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwwwwwww he is a gorgeous, he's so masculine! awwwww my mum thinks he is soo sweet


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Stef he really does have the cutest face


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Aww, he's sooo adorable! I think his chest marking looks like either an angel or a dove - he's a v.v. special little boy! :wave:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

How exciting to finally have him home! And he is such a pretty baby too!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks so much. he woke me up at 4am fro half an hour and then went back to sleep. The rascalis coming out in him! :wink:


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww stef he's sooooooo cute!!!!!!!!! :love5: :angel8:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Stef 

I only got online now to see the pics, he is super cute!!
You must be thrilled beyond belief now you finally have your own Chi 
I bet it was worth the wait hun, take care and keep taking pics of him!!

:wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What a precious little baby! He's just the cutest most adorable looking little fella. Looking forward to seeing more pics later!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Stef , he looks just perfect , what a great looking little guy , he already looks like a 'mummys boy' :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks everyone!!! omg just had the worst time at the vets though  :roll:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg steffie he's absolutely stunningly adorably cutely beautifully pff heme mad got too  

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> pff heme mad got too
> 
> kisses nat


hmm lol thanks nat? I think? :?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg did i wrote that ??? :lol: 


i ment ....oh now he got me insane too :wink: 


what happened at the vet's ,did he cry ? it's horrible when they cry  

kisses nat


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Stef...I LUUUUUUUUUURVE his litle face and body, PERFECT!

Thanks for sharing the pics, keep em coming!

You are always welcome to visit auntie Leena with the little one :lol:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwww how did i miss this congrads hes adorable !!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Somehow I missed this thread!! Stef, he's adorable!!! You must be in 7th heaven now! I'm so happy for you! You finally have your perfect little chi!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

AHH! HE's adorable!!!!! That angel on his chest is too cute! What a cutie!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Stef he is the sweetest little chap, i love the angel on his chest that is amazing. He is soooo tiny, i bet your so happy  :wave: :wink:


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

OMG HE IS GEORGEOUS  

In the last picture with your hand in it you realise how tiny he is, what a fab little boy.  

Sounds like he is settling in really well (he knows when he is onto a good thing :wink: )

What happened at the vets honey ??


----------

